

You Need to Be a Billion Just to Make a Million - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/26/you-need-to-be-a-billion-just-to-make-a-million/

======
Errorcod3
Also relevant older article on what a million won't buy you:

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/26/what-1-million-wont-buy-
you...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/26/what-1-million-wont-buy-you/)

